# AuthType Problem mit .htaccess Datei



## andre1077 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben von unserem Prof. eine Aufgabe bekommen, die ich leider nicht gelöst bekomme.
Wir sollen für ein Verzeichnis eine .htaccess-Datei erstellen, die beide AuthTypes, also "Basic" und "Digest", unterstützt.

Leider habe ich auch Online keine geeignete Lösung gefunden, und selber komme ich nicht drauf.

Gruß 
André


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juni 2008)

Beide Arten können meines Wissens nicht gleichzeitig verwendet werden.


----------

